# Disassembled iMac



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2007)

Whats inside the new iMac? Take a look your self 

These japaneese guys have disassembled most of the apple computer 

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/49/dsc3824if4.th.jpg
*img150.imageshack.us/img150/3522/dsc3850es9.th.jpg

im just amazed how so much has been cramed into the sexy new iMac  
The site is japanese but there is a translated version via bable
Visit the site for other disassembled apple products 

Source
Translated HomePage


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 20, 2007)

Sheesh Charan Thx man

Always wondered whats inside mac .....now that Intel Inside


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 20, 2007)

ROFL.... beast exposed..


----------

